
Microsoft and Arduino Announce Partnership - schappim
http://blog.arduino.cc/2015/04/30/microsoft-and-arduino-new-partnership/
======
fapjacks
It seems like this is just Microsoft saying that you'll be able to plug an
Arduino into a computer with Windows, and it will not outright reject the
hardware driver. Later in the post, it's a "this car comes with four -- that's
right, FOUR! -- wheels" selling the built-in hardware capabilities of devices
that run Microsoft software. Call me shortsighted, but I don't see the amazing
thing here.

~~~
mauricemir
This isn't a problem for most boards some of the clones have problems with
FTDI drivers and widows 8

~~~
fapjacks
Yes, you're right, but also the FTDI problem[0] is rather related to "IP
infringement" of sorts, and attempts to enforce claims to the IP by both FTDI
and Microsoft.

[0] [http://www.zdnet.com/article/ftdi-admits-to-bricking-
innocen...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/ftdi-admits-to-bricking-innocent-
users-chips-in-silent-update/)

------
TaterJack117
People in the comments seem overly negative. I personally this this is
brilliant and sure if you don't like it don't use it. Simple.

~~~
reidrac
It's more than that... even if you want to use it, you may not be able to do
it.

See:
[http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Software](http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Software)

Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.

Windows IoT requires Visual Studio and Windows (eg, Windows Remote Arduino is
a WinRT component).

If this was about interacting with a Windows phone from any of the development
platforms Arduino supports, that would be different I guess. The way this is
designed looks divisive and it doesn't follow Arduino open philosophy.

This helps Microsoft to attract Arduino users, but I'm not sure if it will
help Arduino as community. When you find a sketch or a library I have never
seen a "Windows only" or software requirements besides the Arduino IDE or
other libraries.

It doesn't look too different from the "Arduino Certified" program, as in
"open source" is not a requirement; but I can understand all the negative
comments.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Give it some time. Visual studio isn't exactly a cross platform app, and
Microsoft doesn't have another tool platform to build off of. The release of
Code today is interesting in that regard.

------
enesunal
Microsoft is reacting brilliantly to the new open source world. I will not
regret this, however; open source community have to be more careful about
being controlled by an proprietary company. It does not matter if it's
microsoft or any other proprietary company.

We have to stop it.

~~~
knocte
Exactly what does "proprietary company" mean?

I think you're mixing terms. Proprietary is for software. And Microsoft
releases both open source and proprietary software.

------
donkeyd
So, which Arduino is in this partnership?

~~~
raphman_
As it has been posted on arduino.cc, it's the framework/community guys, not
the hardware guy

~~~
donkeyd
Thanks, I keep getting confused...

------
kokey
It feels like another round of Windows for Smart Cards. Who knows, this one
might stick. [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd277375.aspx](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dd277375.aspx)

------
schappim
This does seem similar to the Android Open Accessory Development Kit which was
also based on Arduino.

------
matmann2001
For those interested in integrating Arduino with sensors from Android devices,
check out 1Sheeld:

[http://1sheeld.com/](http://1sheeld.com/)

